# Zakuri porn



## JBroida (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 30, 2013)

That is nice.


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 30, 2013)

I love pornograhy. Nice. 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 30, 2013)

Hmmmm....looks like there is some rather suggestive placement of the 2nd knife. <ahem>


----------



## JBroida (Jun 30, 2013)

lol


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 30, 2013)

that looks like a really wicked convex edge....very nice.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 1, 2013)

yeah... these little guys are pretty cool


----------



## skiajl6297 (Jul 1, 2013)

This is a fantastic knife - takes a wicked edge too! Love the sheath too. Fantastic knife to open a box, take apart some protein, take brussel sprouts off stem, trim tomato plants, etc. :doublethumbsup: Loving mine entirely. It also helps that it looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 1, 2013)

Wait u have a porn star? Jk. Nothing to see here move along....


----------

